# Elettromedia terminates key dealership for transshipping.



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Elettromedia Terminates Key Dealer for Transshipping | ceoutlook.com


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Abt?


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

ABT is out of Chicago, story says retailer is LA based.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh, Abt was the only site I knew of that sold Audison.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I guess they are serious, they don't fool around.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

This isn't necessarily new news or an isolated incident. EMusa and other distributors that care about the value of their product terminate dealers that can't follow rules quite often...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

m249saw said:


> Oh, Abt was the only site I knew of that sold Audison.


The article said it was Hertz Hi -Energy speakers, and it sell the distributor was based out of LA, not the offending retailer. There are a few dealers that sell thru amazon for pretty cheap...might be one of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> The article said it was Hertz Hi -Energy speakers, and it sell the distributor was based out of LA, not the offending retailer. There are a few dealers that sell thru amazon for pretty cheap...might be one of them.


It did say the dealer was in the LA area. The distributor it referred to IS EM-USA.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It did say the dealer was in the LA area. The distributor it referred to IS EM-USA.



i was thinking there may have been a third party involved...like maybe someone from LA( the busted party) was buying the product from EM-USA and supplying it to someone that may be selling it online, maybe thru amazon.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Cool! Always like hearing news like this


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Not elettromedia, but a key dealer IN Ny/Nj area tran-ships all week. Not going to say what brands or whom the dealer is doing it.


----------

